# EXCRUCIATING AGONY!



## 15522 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello, all:Just wanted to have a little discussion regarding both IBS, Anxiety and Depression since unfortunately they all go hand in hand.I am somewhat new to IBS...all my life I guess you could say that I have suffered from C without really noticing, but for some reason of late it has changed over to D, YOUSA! Anyway, in the last ten months I have had three "attacks" if you will that have sent me straight to the ER, as this was the only place I could find some sort of relief. Is this normal? I am in so much agony that I can't even sit down (seriously if I try to remain in one position I about jump out of my skin), let alone try to sleep! They are convinced it is IBS alone causing my pain, nausea, and dirty D. I just don't know enough about it and feel absolutely ridiculous for going to the hospital for such relief. Either way, I find that after each of these episodes I tend to fall into a very dark depression. It is just so completely traumatic to not be able to explain what is happening, nor to have any real relief. PLUS the fact that you just never know when it will strike. I have read the postings regarding suicide and I agree, the depression and anxiety that ensues is excruciating! I also agree that I feel as though there is really no hope for love in my life and that I will die alone which brings on my anxiety to enormous proportions. Panic, panic, panic...UGH! Neverending! SSSSoooo, does anyone have any grandiose tips on how to survive the worst of it, oh yes and what kind of diet should people with IBS restrict themselves to? That is my last resort!Thanks all!!!!!!


----------

